# Major Earthquake in Pakistan



## TN2IC (18 Jan 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/01/18/pakistan.quake/?hpt=T2



I just felt the aftershock about 45 mintues ago here in KAF! Good fun.  ;D 

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jan 2011)

How long did it last?  There was an earthquake some 60km or so from me when I was a teenager.  It lasted about 20-30 seconds and felt like what a tuning fork must feel like.  A vibration, really quick but not severe.  Still, it was interesting to feel one in Southern Alberta as one does not think of there as a prime area for the things.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jan 2011)

I felt the rumble for about 10 seconds.. not too much. We just look funny at each other. Then I went outside for a smoke.  ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Jan 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/01/18/pakistan.quake/?hpt=T2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like a lot of bad things are happening to Pakistan these days. Maybe someone upstairs is a little peeved off on whats happening there these days. Might get worse, rainy season starts soon.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jan 2011)

There also was a noise with my experience too.  The house we lived in was about 75 years old, lots of creaks and groans especially when the wind was blowing.  Ft MacLeod is a windy place on most days.  I was initially asleep when this thing hit and it was a few seconds before I awoke.  The bed is vibrating like a tuning fork, and there was a sound which was similar to the sound of a wind gust across the roof.  This sound lasted as long as the tremors did and stopped at the same time.  I just lay in bed thinking "holy shit!  That was an earthquake!?!!  This ain't California".  About a minute or two later, a wind gust did hit the house and it did give me a start as initially I thought it was another tremor.  Cool indeed, kind of scary cool too at the same time.  Have never felt once since and honestly I don't feel a huge desire to to it again anytime soon either.  I like the thought of these things staying in Pakistan.  Good place for them, far from here, especially if they visit the NW frontier.


----------



## nuclearzombies (18 Jan 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> How long did it last?  There was an earthquake some 60km or so from me when I was a teenager.  It lasted about 20-30 seconds and felt like what a tuning fork must feel like.  A vibration, really quick but not severe.  Still, it was interesting to feel one in Southern Alberta as one does not think of there as a prime area for the things.



In Alberta!? not doubting you, just never experienced one that far from the coast...... felt a couple minor tremors while in the Fraser Valley, it was neat because you could see the beer in the bottle ripple, like tossing a stone in a pool...


----------



## Scott (18 Jan 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> In Alberta!? not doubting you, just never experienced one that far from the coast...... felt a couple minor tremors while in the Fraser Valley, it was neat because you could see the beer in the bottle ripple, like tossing a stone in a pool...



I experienced one in Grande Prairie in 2001. Source was near Dawson Creek. Saturday night and I was talking to my mother when the couch started rolling out from the wall and then right back in again. By the time I figured out what was going on it had stopped.


----------



## medicineman (18 Jan 2011)

A good one went through Quebec when I was on my French course in St Jean (88-89) - gave the Mega a good rattle, downtown Montreal stores were a bit of a mess.  Also went through some minor tremors on Van Island over the years.  Was interesting to see people's reactions in St Jean - saw a couple of people that were prepared to make the leap from 6 floors up  :.


MM


----------



## nuclearzombies (18 Jan 2011)

I suppose that shouldnt surprise me, given how lively our planet's crust is (geographically speaking of course). I just exercised la google muscle and did a search on faults and fault zones in Canada. There was much more than I ever would have expected....


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jan 2011)

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> In Alberta!? not doubting you, just never experienced one that far from the coast...... felt a couple minor tremors while in the Fraser Valley, it was neat because you could see the beer in the bottle ripple, like tossing a stone in a pool...



The epicentre was Raymond, AB.  And yes, it shocked me too as I said, it's not California.


----------



## nuclearzombies (19 Jan 2011)

Good link to info on fault zones in Canada: http://earthquakescanada.nrcan.gc.ca/zones/westcan-eng.php

Apparently, we get minor quakes all the time, we just dont notice most of them because they're so slight. So much for solid ground, LOL


----------



## 57Chevy (19 Jan 2011)

If you are interested on worldwide earthquakes you should download google earth.
just google....."google earth". :nod: then find the free download.
lots of earthquakes going on all the time.
When you have it, check out Alaska


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Jan 2011)

Felt three in my lifetime. First one was around '78 when I was stationed in Victoria, B.C.. The tremor was enough to wake me up. Not sure how far we were from the epicenter. The second one was on 31 Oct 2001 when I was stationed in Naples, Italy. I was in my office (3rd floor) when we felt the building start to to shake. Nothing violent, but noticeable enough to stop work and have everyone looking at each other. The epicenter was in Campobasso, about 50 km NE of Naples. Unfortunately, the earthquake was enough to destroy a schoolhouse in a the village of San Giuliano di Puglia (about 60 km NE of Campobasso) killing 25 six-year olds having a Halloween party and two adults. 

The third one was last summer here in Kingston. Working in an office building in the Kingston Pen. when we felt the building beginning to shake. A real conversation stopper for sure!

In all three cases the tremors only lasted a few seconds and didn't cause any panic.


----------



## nuclearzombies (19 Jan 2011)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> If you are interested on worldwide earthquakes you should download google earth



google earth rocks! I especially like the overlay map series for the Normandy Coast Assault Beaches. Doesn't really like my laptop though, takes frakken forever to load some stuff.....I liked the first version of google earth better...


----------



## GAP (19 Jan 2011)

Can we get this thread back to the Pakistan earthquake? If you guys want to chat about Alberta earthquakes, start your own thread in Radio Chatter.


----------

